# Welcome to Galiza



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

i hope you enjoy


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Unbelievably beautiful. 

Can you please share the specs of your tanks?

Again, B E A UTIFUL!

regards ,
Ravi


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

really nice dude! Same here, i want specs!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! I just wish the stems in the back were a little taller. I bet the fish LOVE living there! Your discus is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice tank!! 
but your choise of fish could be better.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great looking tanks... I especially like the 2nd pic, where you caught the Angels facing each other.


----------



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks great, I wouldnt mind taking a swim in Galiza. 

What are the specs and dosing regime.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your hairgrass has overtaken your HC. I miss it. Your fish are so beautiful.


----------



## Greenthums (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow :clap2: nice tank. I too am interested in specs.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you add another piece of wood on the left? 

Lovely development.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very very nice. I love the discus and rainbows. It is very natural looking.


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

wow. i like this tank a lot. Very nice. Care to share tanks specs?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for comment

the tank has 325 liters: 130x50x50

lights: 8x39 w T5

Substract: Akadama

CO2 with external reactor


sorry about my english and thank you for comment!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

That is stunning.
Love the fish.


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful Boesmani!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

One more:


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

your tank is really lookin sweet


----------

